# Fireplace Mantel Build



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, some of you may have come across my design of a cabinet/mantel for a fireplace. It's now becoming a reality!  I dare say this is going to be one of my finest pieces! I feel so good about how it's turning out. Here's some photos of what I have done. I just realized I haven't taken photos of the boxes and mantel frame yet.. I'll get those up soon!

I made the plywood boxes, as well as the frame for the mantel which will act as a cavity to enable running wiring through the mantel. Today, I didn't get a ton of time in the shop due to little errands here and there... but I was able to construct the two side panels.

That's all I got so far! 
Thanks for taking a look. :yes:

Levi


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looking good, i like the design. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely looking good. That is going to be a sharp fireplace.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Now thats going to be sharp looking. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I can see why you are feeling good about this project. Very nice.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

buggyman1 said:


> Looking good, i like the design. What kind of wood is that?


I'm using Solid maple for the styles and rails and face frames. Maple veneered MDF for the panel inserts. Pine base cap, which I used for the inside of the maple frames. Birch plywood for the boxes. Aspen crown moulding. and poplar for the hidden mantel frame. hahaha Not many woods missing 

I can't tell you guys just how much your feedback means to me! I would definitely not be making what I do today if it wasn't for God's help and all your encouragement along the way.. (even when I really have nothing to show for....) haha.

Hoping to have the front face frame and panels finished! Keep posted for photos.

Thank you all again for your complements! 
Levi


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Quite the design. Keep us posted from time to time. 




________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, I've seen your incredible work. So when you say "I dare say this is going to be one of my finest pieces!" my ears and eyes perk up! I eagerly await the progression of your mantel. This is going to be amazing.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you guys for your compliments! I wish I would've been more consistent on build progress photos, but figured you all don't need to see my messy shop 

Here's at least one shot that will hopefully give you a little taste of the outcome of this piece! Tomorrow I'm hoping to finish the construction of the cabinet and be ready for finishing. I WILL post photos of the pieces unfinished!

Levi


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I am amazed by your work. all of your corners are tight, and looks great! keep up the fantastic work!


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Don't worry about a messy shop.. I can start with the best of intentions to keep things picked up & put away but within a half a day the place is trashed.
Absolutely beautiful work.. The attention to detail shows!
..Jon..


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking great so far. Too, I, for one, wood love to see your shop.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking real nice Levi, keep the pics coming.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel terrible about the lack of photos on this "Build thread" but I guess my excuse has always been lackage of good lighting for a decent photo or a messy shop...

Here's the top of the mantel before spraying.









As you can see, this is part of the reason I haven't been taking many photos of the cabinets. They're a little awkward and unimpressive out of place.. haha









This is the right side panels with the glazed finish.









I am also installing foam stack stone. So I began boxing-in the existing stone work with plywood, beginning with two 3/4 thick strips pocket holed along the sides.









Close up shot of the bottom middle panel after being sprayed with primer and sanded.









FINALLY! I feel like there was plenty of ups and downs with this piece but installation day finally came! Now you might be putting the pieces together (literally) on how this cabinet is going to work!









Here you can see a bit of the glazing "effect" on the panels.









Bottom side panel.









Notice two stones that refused to be boxed in... haha









I will be finishing up the stack stone on monday as well as the crown and trim that's to be installed on the cabinets.









I'll be getting better photos come Monday when it's finished. :yes:









Top surface of the mantel with slightly inset panels topped off with a worn look. 










Okay that's it! Hope I didn't lose any of you part way through.. haha
Thank you again for all your kind words and encouragement along the way!
You will all be seeing the finished product by this monday! I am very very pleased with the outcome. This piece will be my first cabinet job finished for someone outside of family!  First time glazing. First time using this style of panels. First time spraying cabinets. First time building a mantel. It's gone very smoothly thus far with the installation. Here's a couple photos of the looks of things so far! 

Check back on Monday for finished professional photos!
Levi


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

This cabinet piece being the first, of I'm sure many down the road; I believe this is a photo I will cherish for a long time.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful design and implementation. I love the bevelled edges on the rails and styles making up your panels.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

VERY Impressive!! You have a bright future in this line of work if this is your choice.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Incredible work, man! Great design too.



Sorrowful Jones said:


> VERY Impressive!! You have a bright future in this line of work if this is your choice.


 I've been a huge fan of his work from the moment I first became aware of it. There is no doubt that Levi's hands were made for wood.


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice work, something to be proud of.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

That is coming together very nice! You do very nice work!
Josh


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Levi, I am totally amazed at your work. I am retired from 50 years of finish and millwork and have not seen a young man with your talent in a long time. You should be the Canadian Tommy Mac. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to thank you all so much! Ah! I wish you knew just how much each and every one of your comments mean to me as a young guy! Some days can get pretty discouraging when basically every single one of your friends are going to university and getting a degree in something. As I am just going against the flow with zero formal education and just doing what I love.  

Thank you again! And be sure to check back tomorrow night for photos of it completely finished!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great job man!!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

As usual, Levi, you impress with your attention to detail. Excellent work.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

hands made for wood said:


> I want to thank you all so much! Ah! I wish you knew just how much each and every one of your comments mean to me as a young guy! Some days can get pretty discouraging when basically every single one of your friends are going to university and getting a degree in something. As I am just going against the flow with zero formal education and just doing what I love.
> 
> Thank you again! And be sure to check back tomorrow night for photos of it completely finished!


That's some seriously impressive cabinetry! You're better off doing it the way you are. University only needed if you plan on a career that requires it. The only thing you may want to consider is some classes in Business Management or business ownership if you plan on having your own business (and you should!). One day, you'll be the guy that we all say "I knew him when....".


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice work! Don't get discouraged about doing what you love instead of pursuing college. Why spend tons of money to get a degree in something that you wont enjoy spending the rest of your life doing. Your friends should be envious of you. You definitely have a gift and love using it. With that you'll put your heart into what you do and surely be successful. I had an engineering professor in college that told us we were all stupid and if we were just going through college for the money we'd of been a lot smarter (and made more money) to drop out and go start a plumbing business. I'm dont recall if he taught again the next year.:laughing:


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Levi, the mantel and cabinetry look great! Looking forward to the completed install.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Well there she is ladies and gents! My very first cabinet piece for someone outside of family! I am quite pleased with the outcome. But will not settle for this skill level. Next job, I'll push my limits even further. I probably made less than minimum wage on this project.. but I believe with all of my heart if I work with integrity and work as if working for the Lord, not for man, and as if it were my own home. Work will come, and money with it. 

The clients couldn't believe the outcome! Especially how close the final piece was to the design in the beginning. 

Untill I get some good final photos, here's some for you guys to check out!

I also want to thank you all again for your encouragement! I was kinda shocked at what I made :laughing: I didn't know I could do that... who knew?! lol You guys surely keep me on my feet and moving forward, so thanks again!

Levi

First piece of the crown.









Then I installed the crown moulding to finish the top off.










Next was finishing the bottom trim. Starting with the first base piece.









Vuela! (is that how you spell it?) haha The finished piece!



























The client was wanting the mantel accessible in order to run wiring through to the caibinets for his entertainment units. So I made the top surface able to slide in and out of place, opening up to a poplar frame aloowing to run his wiring.









Poplar frame allowing for wiring.









The top would then slide underneath the stone.









A quad-outlet was installed into each cabinet for the electronics.









I love the glazed look! Definitely doing that again!









I wish mastershand could see this... haha









Covered up the old hearth and did it up with some trim.









I hope I'm not boring you.. 











Sorry for all the photos! Again I want to thank you all for your kind words! Tomorrow I'm hoping to get a handful of sharp photos with better lighting.
And Here's a flashback to the design...

Levi


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm speechless!!! Looks great!!! I'm very impressed with your work.


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:awesome job...makes me wish I had a firepace for you to make me one!!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Fantastic! The fit and finish look flawless.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Mucho bravo!


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

hands made for wood said:


> I am quite pleased with the outcome. But will not settle for this skill level. Next job, I'll push my limits even further...
> Levi


If thats the way you feel about it, why don't I give you my address and you come on down and "practice" some more with my fire place/mantel. I'll let you practice and improve your skills all you want:laughing:. By the way, if its any better then this, I will really be impressed because this is some mighty fine work.:yes: I also like that glaze finish on the project.
Levi, we are our own worst critics and we see things in our work others, maybe even professionals who have been at it for years, may not see. You keep doing work like this especially with the attitude you seem to have and trust me you will have plenty to do before long.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

man, that is absolutely magnificent. I wish my fireplace would turn out looking that good, but I know better. You are definitely a talented young man, and I think you have a great future ahead of you doing what you love.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

that came out great. hopefully my skills will be as good as yours one day.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

d_slat said:


> man, that is absolutely magnificent. I wish my fireplace would turn out looking that good, but I know better. You are definitely a talented young man, and I think you have a great future ahead of you doing what you love.





dbales said:


> that came out great. hopefully my skills will be as good as yours one day.


First of all, I want to again thank you all for your encouragement! Means so much to me! 

To those of you who think you can't match this quality... think again. :yes: If I told you what made this project a success it was 5 things.. 

1. Take the extra time measuring over and over and over again. (less mistakes, and less time thinking in between cuts) 

2. Don't skip steps! When finishing, SAND between coats, even if it's not really needed. Take the time and do each step as you know you should. 

3. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS check for square. 

4. Sneak up on your cuts rather than trying to get it in one shot. Less scrap and tighter joints. 

5. The most important of them all.. be patient. Take the time needed to do the job right. Speed and efficiency will come with practice. But quality comes with patience. I often will tell myself that I can build/make/construct anything if I am patient.

Again, thank you all! I am going to get some more photos of the finished piece which will hopefully be tonight. and better lighting!

I hope you all are having a merry Christmas so far!  Keep photos of your pieces coming! I LOVE seeing what you all put out. It's inspiring!

Your friend,
Levi


----------

